# ot almost had lathe and drill press and a rant



## jbrownslms (Jul 9, 2015)

So I I found a lathe local to me and a drill press two days ago offered guy 400$ for both and he excepted. Told the guy I will be there after work next day, set up a time. When I got there guy told me he sold lathe last night . Needless to say little bit angry, is there no such thing as a guys word anymore? If I say im going to do it I do, if im selling something to a person I dont sell it out from underneath them. His excuse was he has had to many guys not show up so he just assumed I would to.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 9, 2015)

I hate it when that happens with a passion.


----------



## jbrownslms (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess the only good thing about the whole deal was the guys wife was there and called him an arse hole for selling it on me. He still tried to sell me the drill press and I told him to keep it!


----------



## Tom O (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear that I try to get out there as soon as possible or if another day is chosen make sure he has my number so he can verify if he chooses to.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 22, 2015)

here is a lathe on kijiji $250.00 in carstairs ab it looks to be a fair size.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/calgary/metal-lathe/1089154179?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry for you but even in the good old Days  some kept there word others did not.

When going somwhere to look at something its best to take a little cash (and I mean actual cash) with you.  If you come to an agreement  write it down on paper daet and signed by both parties and cement the Deal with a little downpayment. This way the seller can be sure and so are you.

I am sure you have better Luck next time !


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 20, 2017)

-- it has happened to me several times.  I now only call if I am ready to get in the truck to go and buy things.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 20, 2017)

When I'm selling, I'll start a list in the order of phone call.  Everyone gets a time slot, and 25 minute grace period .  If you are late , next guy on list gets the call etc.  Everyone knows the rules and how many people are on the list etc.  Some people will politely hang up if they are 5th or 6th and some treat it as a lottery!


I sold a dirt bike, the guy second on the list and I are doing the paperwork, lady who was first pulls up (late) and said traffic was bad..,,,  then she laughed and said that it was her bad luck because she knew up front my rules 

It's all about expectations

I sold a lawnmower once 20 years ago and took cash from a random drive up even when I knew someone was on the way.  That guy almost took a swing at me and I've being doing it this way ever since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

